# The risk of cancer developing in Hashimoto's



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

Is the risk of cancer greater or less (or no different) in a person with Hashimoto's? I've heard varying things. 
Thanks!

Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> Is the risk of cancer greater or less (or no different) in a person with Hashimoto's? I've heard varying things.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sue


The risk is increased. If you go to the cancer folder, you should be able to find my postings on the subject matter.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

Where do I find the cancer folder?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> Where do I find the cancer folder?


http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/...subspec_id=419

Hashimoto's is autoimmune; therefore the risk for cancer is greater.

This is why I always insist on RAIU and FNA. (radioactive uptake scan and fine needle aspiration)

Find the Thryoid Cancer Survivor Message Boards on the Home Page under the Main Discussion Area, 6th. folder down. Actually, you have posted here but did not know it. Too cute!!

You probably have not had time to get acquainted with the different folders.

Hugs,


----------

